# Looking For A Weight Loss Buddy Who Has PCOS?



## Emmyxxlou

I know I cant be too picky but it would be so nice to have someone who has PCOS (Poly Cystic Ovarian syndrome) who is also trying to lose weight to have a baby :))
Anyone up for it ? Come be my buddy!! hehe:hugs:


----------



## laurabeth

Me!!!! If you private message me your email address, we can chat properly (I don't come on here very often but I'm constantly checking my personal emails!!) I've only recently been diagnosed with pcos but it's a long story which I would love to fill you in on if you like? Xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Im back on my diet today after being diagnosed with PCOS last month.

Im doing Slimming World as its basic healthy eating. My doctor has given me 6 months to lose weight before they will issue meds to help ovulate etc


----------



## xkatiex

I have PCOS and am trying to lose weight. i'm about 218 and want to get down to 140.. 78 lbs....long road, i've never dieted... i wanna do something thats easy i'm lazy when it comes to food....its where i need the most help... what are you doing for diet / exercise?


----------



## Lissa41585

for all you ladies, I just want you know, if you have PCOS(which I do, too!), and are trying to lose weight because you are TTC, I am proof that it IS possible! I lost 50lbs before my LO, and I almost immediately got pregnant! So KEEP AT IT!! Its works!! :thumbup:


----------



## wanababy8909

I have pcos am tryin to lose weight, I'm 195lbs n ned to drop 70lbs I'm only 4"11. 
@lissa how long did it take u to lose the 50lbs n what did u do?


----------



## Jellycat

:hi: people

Katie - in hoping to get to the gym on a Friday night and once at weekends. GO for an hour walk at weekends with Lo and do exercise DVD twice a week - if I even achieve half of that at the beginning I'll be happy.

I want to lose another 71lbs so it will be a slow road 


So what are all your plans for this week ?


----------



## Lissa41585

wanababy8909 said:


> I have pcos am tryin to lose weight, I'm 195lbs n ned to drop 70lbs I'm only 4"11.
> @lissa how long did it take u to lose the 50lbs n what did u do?

I would say it took me about 8/9 months to lose the 50lb,and I did it on weight watchers and working out about 3-4 days a week, and LOTS of water!


----------



## AMP1117

Emmyxxlou said:


> I know I cant be too picky but it would be so nice to have someone who has PCOS (Poly Cystic Ovarian syndrome) who is also trying to lose weight to have a baby :))
> Anyone up for it ? Come be my buddy!! hehe:hugs:

I was just diagnosed today...and of course Dr recommends losing weight to help with ttc...so...COUNT ME IN!:hugs:


----------



## AMP1117

Jellycat said:


> Im back on my diet today after being diagnosed with PCOS last month.
> 
> Im doing Slimming World as its basic healthy eating. My doctor has given me 6 months to lose weight before they will issue meds to help ovulate etc

Same here...except I actually did ovulate last month he told me. So now I have to go in on CD 21 for the next 3 months to get progesterone levels tested to see if I am ovulating more often than not and then he said they will take it from there.](*,)


----------



## xkatiex

I've been looking into WW. i have a few friends that are doing it..some religiously.. some not haha. Is there good recipies that even my husband will like? i don't want to cook 2 separate meals! is there a website with free recipies? 

Well i'm into Just Dance wii games right now lol....so i'm doin that every other day for 30min or longer and walking in between...tomorrow i'm looking into a gym..yikes


----------



## Jellycat

I found WW really good as no food is banned its just all in moderation.

The new system means the majority of fruit and veg are zero pro points so you can eat what you want. Have you looked at their website for recipes?


----------



## Emmyxxlou

xkatiex said:


> I have PCOS and am trying to lose weight. i'm about 218 and want to get down to 140.. 78 lbs....long road, i've never dieted... i wanna do something thats easy i'm lazy when it comes to food....its where i need the most help... what are you doing for diet / exercise?

For exorcise I am just cutting out all the crappy foods and having them as a treat like maybe once a month. and eating in smaller amounts . I am also doing the Zumba fitness DVDS which are so great, I love them. I do them 6 days a week 

And OMG! I love just dance!! Its so fun ahah


----------



## Blondie87

After this cycle, I have to take a break from TTC w/meds, so I am going to start trying to lose weight also. I need to lose about 50 lbs.. :-O So yeah, lots to do!

Everyone should say type a lil paragraph about themselves. Name, age, what area you're from, married/boyfriend, how much you want to lose, what for (TTC, self, etc) any kids, pets, etc. :)


----------



## xkatiex

Is it worth paying the money to do the online WW?

@ Blondie 

Everyone should say type a lil paragraph about themselves. Name, age, what area you're from, married/boyfriend, how much you want to lose, what for (TTC, self, etc) any kids, pets, etc.

My name is katie, i'm 25, married he's 24, i want to lose like 70, TTC and self, no kids, one kitty...hmm.....i'm a hairstylist, my husband is a contract analyst..we are from iowa (usa) and just moved to illinois (usa)


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Blondie87 said:


> After this cycle, I have to take a break from TTC w/meds, so I am going to start trying to lose weight also. I need to lose about 50 lbs.. :-O So yeah, lots to do!
> 
> Everyone should say type a lil paragraph about themselves. Name, age, what area you're from, married/boyfriend, how much you want to lose, what for (TTC, self, etc) any kids, pets, etc. :)

Okay well.
I am Emma, I live in Australia, I am 18 years old. I have been in a committed relationship with my boyfriend Dan (22)for 2 years now. I was diagnosed with PCOS in May last year. I want to lose about 30-35kg . I dont mind how long it takes and i dont mind if I dont reach that goal before I get pregnant because its the whole reason for me losing weight LOL. Some might say that I am too young to have children BUT age is only a number and the door for me to have kids will close quickly. 
I have a cat named Jaz and 2 rats named Abigail and Tabitha.


----------



## Jellycat

Im Emma 33, dh 38, have one toddler son. Diagnosed with PCOS last month after years of having irregular cycles as a teenager. Want to lose another 70ish lbs for TTC #2 and for myself.


----------



## Blondie87

For me, 
My name is Codi, I'll be 25 next month, my husband is 30. I was diagnosed with PCOS at 17 after having very irregular cycles. I have been TTC for 4.5 years now, and when I got pregnant back on 08, I was 30 lbs lighter. My RE says it shouldn't make a difference, but I know that it doesn't hurt to try to lose weight and see if that helps me conceive. I need to lose about 50 lbs to be at a weight I believe is healthy for me and my figure. I have 2 Chihuahuas that are my babies and they mean the world to me!


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Naww chihuahuas !! I love them!! hehe.
I hope it all goes well for you Blondie87. 
I like that you are still trying after 4.5 years, you havent given up :)


----------



## kcsandoval

Can I join, I have PCOS and weight 238. I'm TTC #1. I lost 60 pounds before (when I was single) as I use to run the mountains and do lots of cardio, then met my husband, and bamn, gained them all back. I miss my body!! :( I use to have my periods every 28 days and now, they are all over the place. I need motivation :(


----------



## Jellycat

:hi: Blondie and kcsandoval

So how was everyones weekend diet wise? 

My dh decided for the first time ever to make a double chocolate cheesecake with melted chocolate - he then said he's supporting me in the diet..... Have first weigh in tomorrow and hoping for 3lbs so fingers crossed!


----------



## Emmyxxlou

anyone and everyone can join the convo :) my weekend was okay I had a little crappy foods but I dont let it get to me, I see it that I can have what I want but not a lot of it


----------



## Jellycat

Everyone always says to me it's about moderation!
Weigh in and lost 2 1/2lbs this week so 1kg  Aiming for 3 this week .

Made gorgeous chicken rissoto last night with chicken stock, butternut squash, mushrooms, courgette and onion as my husband says it was surprisingly lovely. Will definetely be making it again.


----------



## Squarepants

Hi Guys can i join in this one

I was diagnosed with PCOS about 12 months ago and weigh about 115kg :( 

I am still a while away from tic but i don't even get a period on my own..

I have tried dieting before but get no were

Im in Australia and have found a local weight watchers group so monday I'm off to meet up with them.

I really need to be dedicated and cut the crap food out.

I have a siberian husky called koda a beagle called hunter and a cat called tom they are my four legged babies but i want a baby so bad and my doctor has already said they will not help until I'm under 100kgs so i need a minimum of 15 kg but id love to loose 25kg

Hi all :):)


----------



## Emmyxxlou

You sure can join us my lovely!!
hehe xox


----------



## Eoz

i have PCOS and i luckily have had 5 children.I have had lots of losses and i found the smaller i was i did conceive.since cutting out coffee,alcohol,bread and grease my pains have oddly calmed down.

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## Jellycat

I'm finding it so hard to stay focused at the moment I just seem to be hungry 24/7 and gave chocolate and sugar.

Dont understand why I cant keep with the diet, I so want to be back down to what I was a few years ago.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Squarepants

I start WW today !!

I know i seriously think ill have sugar withdrawel headaches!

Hang in there jellycat!!!! 

Im having a massive lifestyle change as i havent exactly helped my weight im a huge comfort eater! How did you get over the initial no more
Junk soda chocolate what do substitute it with!??? 

Sorry for my all over the place messages im stressing i want to loose the weight so bad but have always tried for a couple of days then given up :(


----------



## Jellycat

When I have done WW I used to live off sugar free jelly as it was sweet and nice to eat as a desert

Meringue nests with strawberries is always a good one for sweet tooth

Weird but try grapes in the freezer

GoodLuck


----------



## Squarepants

Lol i have sugar free jelly today !!!!


----------

